
It’s 3.0 Or Die For New iPhone Apps - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/07/its-30-or-die-for-new-iphone-apps/
======
DougBTX
As this was mailed to developers, anyone who cares should already know. Also,
why the sensational title? No serious rewrites are required to support 3.0.

~~~
paulgb
_Also, why the sensational title?_

It's a TechCrunch article ;)

------
jaxn
It is actually 3.0 or die for all iPhone Apps. (Those that fail 3.0 testing
will be removed from the store).

I really hate the timing here. I was planning to submit a new app yesterday,
but it got pushed to today. And now this. Though the 3.0 support looks fine so
far.

~~~
auston
Ha - I updated my SDK + iPhone last night - got everything ready to submit my
app through iTunes connect and then got shut down (I assume they were setting
up the 3.0 stuff).

That kind of sucked...

